# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  مشكلة الصوت في samsung galaxy ace s5830i

## bakkougsm2

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
عندي مشكله في جهازي Samsung Galaxy Ace
والمشكله في الصوت 
اذا  اذا شغلت اغنيه اوراديو أو أجريا اتصال  لا يشتغل الصوت لكن عندما أركب سماعة الأدن اسمع جيدا 
علما أني قما بتفليش الجهاز مرات عديدة أضن أنه مشكل هاردوير فهل من مساعد*

----------


## rachidkhalid

lam yarod alaya

----------


## fashfash92

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

